# cannon ball and smalls



## temperance hill (Nov 9, 2012)

I live and work two blocks from Americas oldest cannon factory. It was built in 1812 and I can only guess how the round got here. Found in in the yard years ago. The ring, clay marble,acorn (was silver plated) and little doll are some recent finds. any info on the doll?


----------



## epackage (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice finds..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 9, 2012)

> I live and work two blocks from Americas oldest cannon factory. It was built in 1812 and I can only guess how the round got here. Found in in the yard years ago.


 
 Probably test fired....? []


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Dan,

 The doll looks like a later model "Frozen Charlotte," a bisque doll all of a piece. Any number or markings on it? 

 What's that button, just north of the ring, all about?


----------



## temperance hill (Nov 10, 2012)

There are no markings. There is a slit in the back of the head. The button im not sure of either.It was threaded onto something. Thats quite the collection you have there. Is that all from one place?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2012)

Dan,

 They're not mine, they're from Altered Bits.


----------

